# The 4th Asia Harm Reduction Forum



## fbb1964 (29/6/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...-06-28_the-4th-asia-harm-reduction-forum.html

*The 4th Asia Harm Reduction Forum*
Posted 28th June 2021 by Dave Cross





The 4th Asia Harm Reduction Forum (1) (2) takes place today and the virtual event promises to be a dynamic gathering of global Tobacco Harm Reduction (THR) advocates with significant developments to discuss. The event is being organised from the Philippines, and the Coalition of Asia Pacific Tobacco Harm Reduction Advocates (CAPHRA) (3) has been encouraging its members to take part.

One topic certain to be discussed is the Australian Federal Government making it increasingly harder for Australia’s 2.3 million daily smokers to quit cigarettes.

“_Australia is miles behind many others in the Asia Pacific region, and the UK, when it comes to acknowledging vaping’s key role in beating tobacco. Australia is sadly kowtowing to the World Health Organisation, rather than accepting compelling international evidence_,” said CAPHRA Coordinator Nancy Loucas.

“_It’s humiliating that all ex-smokers and those desperate to quit will need to seek a medical opinion and doctor’s prescription to access significantly less harmful nicotine vaping products in Australia. It makes no sense when the country’s smokers can buy a pack of cigarettes from any service station or supermarket on a whim_.”

Forum organisers say that as a non-profit and interdisciplinary organization, AHRF2021 will build on the success of the previous three events in Jakata, Manila and Seoul. It will add to the growing knowledge base on harm reduction, educating participants on recent studies and developments in public health.

The forum will feature leading experts from the fields of science, policymaking, and consumer advocacy – focused on research-based solutions and strategies that enable greater education and access to safer alternative nicotine products than deadly combustible cigarettes.

Speakers today include:


Prof Dr Achmad Syawqie Yazid
Clive Bates
David Sweanor
Dr Joe Kosterich
Dr Lorenzo Mata
Asa Saligupta
Johan Sumantri
Peter Dator
Peter Dator, President of the Philippines consumer group Vapers PH, said the forum is continuing to develop into a significant annual THR event.

“_It provides an invaluable global platform to discuss emerging issues, practices and policies on harm reduction, public health, and policy formulation. Our ultimate mission is to ensure the integration of harm reduction into health policies and programs_,” Mr Dator added.

Nancy Loucas commented: “_We love the Asian Harm Reduction Forum. It’s all about empowering individuals, communities, governments to make informed health-related decisions through accessible information, engaging discussions, and by creating a supportive environment. It strengthens the hard work Tobacco Harm Reduction advocates do in Asia Pacific, with the forum positively gaining more profile and traction_.”

*References:*

The 4th Asia Harm Reduction Forum - https://www.asiaharmreduction202com/
The 4th Asia Harm Reduction Forum on Facebook- https://www.facebook.com/AHRF2021/
The Coalition of Asia Pacific Tobacco Harm Reduction Advocates - https://caphraorg.net/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

